# The Hague and Düsseldorf



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

I was in Den Haag for 2 days and bought a cheap camera there to take a few shots. I like how the city's skyline is changing nd I think the old and new parts are blending very well there. On my way back to Cologne (where I live) I made a short stopover in Düsseldorf as well.

Let's start with The Hague




























The Binnenhof:



















There was some demonstration going on there:














































All pics hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice architecture for both the traditional old buildings
and the modern crapers.
This city is getting massive.

*Thread*:*URBAN Forests & Parks*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely and very nice photos from Hague


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your photos! Den Haag is amazing! Really nice architecture there! Hope to see more!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics..... new developments...:cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your comments guys 

I have a few more photos of The Hague:



















One last one of Hofvijver, Mauritshuis (great art museum with some outstanding highlights) and Binnenhof:










In a Den Haag bar:










My coat in the same bar after I came back from the toilet  :










Out of the attractions in and near the city centre I unfortunately visited before I bought the camera I can recommend you the following ones: 

Panorama Mesdag (large panorama painting of the Den Haag district and seaside resort Scheveningen with 120m in circumference, very impressive!)
Noordeinde Palace (one of the Dutch royal palaces)
Passage (the oldest shopping arcade in the Netherlands, from 1885)
Duinrell amusement and water Park (picture)
Madurodam (miniature Netherlands)

My hotel was in Scheveningen, some 150m to the beach  
This pic shows the city centre of Scheveningen, a nice seaside resort with a pier, many casinos, shops, restaurants, clubs and a large cinema:



















View from the pier:










The beach:



























I also liked the Sea Life Centre of Scheveningen.

The camera I bought is not capable to deliver any nice night shots unfortunately so sorry for the quality of this night picture of Scheveningen beach. In the background (to the right) you can surmise the famous Kurhaus of Scheveningen:










By day:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Leaving the city the next day:




























A small slice of Het Strijkijzer:



















One last view back to the city:










Still in the vicinity of The Hague: a part of Rotterdam's skyline (sorry for bad quality due to my location in a driving car and the foggy weather):










Typical dutch landscape:










A part of Utrecht seen from the highway:










The pics on the next page will show some parts of Düsseldorf where I made a short stopover before returning home to Cologne.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I love The Hague. Great architecture and relaxed people over there! :cheers:


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice pictures, the kurhaus hotel looks kind of majestic.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Most of the photos are really good, especially considering they were taken by a cheap camera. The architecture in Haag is impressive, it already has one of Europe's best skylines.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you guys for those kind comments! 

^ Yeah, Den Haag's skyline is experiencing a rapid growth currently kay: 

For overview purposes and because noone asked for them Düsseldorf pics to finally show up yet (  ) I decided to leave this page 100% dutch by showing some NL bonus pics from my last year's trip to The Hague, Delft and Rotterdam.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

The Hague

Mauritshuis / Binnenhof :




























The city centre :


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Scheveningen


The pier:



















The beach:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Delft


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ...and because noone asked for them Düsseldorf pics to finally show up yet (  ) I decided to leave this page 100% dutch...




Just kidding!


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

I demand Düsseldorf!


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, those developments look awesome and fit in very nicely. 
Kinda jelous!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

no problem 
Düsseldorf will be fully represented on page 2.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Here are the last few NL bonus pics 

Rotterdam

Wilhelminapier:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

A slice of R'dam's central riverfront:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

^^ Amazing view!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks mate :cheers:

I've still got 2 or 3 more pics of Rotterdam which I'm going to post after the Düsseldorf pics.

Düsseldorf

I arrived in the city at ~2 pm, the weather was quite okay and I took a few shots from the famous TV tower.

These pics show the city centre:




























The GAP 15 (somehow being mantled) and LVA buildings:










I walked through this small park to get from the GAP 15 building to the TV tower:










It was kind of surprising for me to see animals like these in the small park's lake:



















TV tower vicinity:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Nice photos! :applause:
Looks like a typical German "large" city: amazing pre-war architecture, horrible post-war architecture and good modern architecture since the last 20 years!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks!

I strongly agree to what you said, although I think Düsseldorf has a smaller amount of the 2nd category than most other cities in the area (of similar size). But it's no comparision to cities which are still being dominated by pre-war house rows like The Hague (or the city centre of your own hometown  ). Nonetheless I think Düsseldorf offers a very nice atmosphere and has some stunning architecture in parts.


Some more Düsseldorf pictures

View to the north:



















Media Harbor:





































A good amount of cars on that ship: 










The Landtag of North Rhine-Westphalia:










Rheinturm:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Great pictures. When I look at those modern Dutch buildings, I always consider them as tipically Dutch. Even in modern architecture the Dutch succeed to stand out.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Thanks, I have to agree to your comment !


Some more Düsseldorf:











View to the far west (Seestern business district):











House row along the Rhine:











Düsseldorf-Oberkassel:











Media Harbor:




















The industrial area to the southwest of Düsseldorf:











Königsallee:


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

A wonderfull thread! kay: Two cities for the price of one. 



This is a new point of view for me, taken form the Kurhaus:


Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


>




I had the opportunitiy to visit Düssedorf a few years ago, and it's quite a diverse city. You have already shown the Medienhafen and the houses near the Rheinufer, of course the posh Königsallee, but there's also an Altstadt and some museums. It's great to see it back here!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks! 

Yes, the Altstadt of Düsseldorf has some nice historical buidings and great atmosphere, but during this small trip I didn't have the time to visit it also, unfortunately.


Here are the last 3 bonus pics of Rotterdam I have:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

I was in Utrecht lately and thought this is a good place to post some pics:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

A wonderfull thread and awesome cities. I realy like Düsseldorf, the city is so much nicer the others cities around the rhine!


----------

